# Canadian with Euro-Canadian dual citizenship moving to Greece



## Casimir (10 mo ago)

What don’t I know?

please educate me.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

What's there to know .....?


----------



## TravisM479 (10 mo ago)

If you are over the age of 18, you will require a lot of paperwork to gain citizenship in Greece. You will be so exhausted by all the shenanigans that you will not do it, especially if your father/mother does not have one.


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

Casimir said:


> What don’t I know?
> 
> please educate me.


Is your European citizenship an EU citizenship?


----------

